

Show HN: Record all the things! (In Google Analytics) - bckmn
https://github.com/jbckmn/gatrack.js

======
bckmn
Explanation and examples here: [http://www.bckmn.com/blog/track-all-the-
things-in-google-ana...](http://www.bckmn.com/blog/track-all-the-things-in-
google-analytics)

